# Knit Hat "Akiko" in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I named my new hat "Akiko", which means "Autumn's child" in Japanese. 

It's made on straight needles and has a seam.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted

Needles used: US #9 (5.5 mm) and US #7 ( 4.5 mm) for the ribbing

Gauge: 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch

The pattern is on sale in my Ravelry shop for $1.99 till Sunday April 19, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-akiko-in-size-adult


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I really really like it. Luv the design. Colors are great too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Just purchased. Thank you.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I think that's one of my new faves! Lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Lovely pattern. Just purchased. Thank you.


Thank you so much, Kmangal16! Enjoy it!  
Also, thank you for your lovely comments, ladies!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice hat!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I just purchased this wonderful pattern - Thanks!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Like :thumbup: :thumbup: Just purchased.Thanks.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice pattern, just purchased


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely creation.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your compliments and support, Everybody! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful hat!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely design and color combinations.


----------

